# "It's a cold day in hell when..."



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2007)

So, what's something that absolutely HAS to happen for your work day to be normal? Like, if a particularly common thing doesn't occur, it's gotta be the end of the world or something. 

I have two:
It's a cold day in hell when not one client asks "Do you guys sell MAC here?"(I work at Sephora)
It's a cold day in hell when I don't have to do a Bare Escentuals match all day.


----------



## amoona (May 28, 2007)

Girl it's a cold day in hell when someone actually wants to purchase the RIGHT foundation color for themselves and not two shades darker haha.

Ooo I almost forgot my other fav - our counter is HUGE and looks like it's a MAC store within Bloomingdales so we always get "umm do u guys sell the little eyeshadows without the pot?!"


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Girl it's a cold day in hell when someone actually wants to purchase the RIGHT foundation color for themselves and not two shades darker haha._

 
Hahaha me too, except at my store it's 2+ shades lighter.

My other ones are it's a cold day in hell when someone doesn't come up & demand and "Ooooo baby"  (I really hate that frikin color like you won't believe)
And
It's a cold day in hell when were are not out of stock of something important (yesterday it was Goldmine, the day before it was NW50 pot concealer, the day before, NC44 tech, etc, etc...)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So, what's something that absolutely HAS to happen for your work day to be normal? Like, if a particularly common thing doesn't occur, it's gotta be the end of the world or something. 

I have two:
It's a cold day in hell when not one client asks "Do you guys sell MAC here?"(I work at Sephora)
It's a cold day in hell when I don't have to do a Bare Escentuals match all day._

 
Some Sephora's in France carry MAC...


----------



## Jade M (May 28, 2007)

Yep, totally agree with the comments about MAC and Bare Escentuals...

But in my Sephora it is 'Do you sell Lancome' - No we don't but the closest Sephora that does is SOHO. Urrrgh about 10 times a day at least!

Also - it's a cold day in hell when... someone doesn't ask what's the best foundation/mascara....ummm like I don't know...what do you want it to do....coverage/finish/texture (for Foundations) and length vs volume vs curling and colour (mascara).

Seriously - there is no single best one that suits everyone.


----------



## d_flawless (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_Yep, totally agree with the comments about MAC and Bare Escentuals...

Seriously - there is no single best one that suits everyone._

 

AGREE! i get that all the time, "what do you think would look best, you're the expert"

umm...not quite, beauty isn't objective


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Some Sephora's in France carry MAC..._

 
Yeah, but I'm in SoCal and the majority of the people that ask are too.


....and they're repeat offenders.  I get the same girl like all the time "When are you guys gonna start carrying MAC?"  I'm like "Never, it's a different parent company."  "You guys should buy some of it...." ummmmm lol doesn't really work that way.

Then there's the "Do you guys give free makeovers?"  No.  The answer's always no.  We'll give you a consultation and educate you, we will not waste time putting makeup on youo for free.  Sorry.


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

..


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 30, 2007)

I hate when people leave it up to me to pick shit out for them.  If I don't pick out anything they like, they complain.  If i just put stuff on them, they'll pretend they like it, give me no feedback, and then take it off and go to another artist.

It's a lose/lose situation, cuz you hate to make assumptions about people, but when they don't give you any feedback, you have no choice!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 30, 2007)

No offense to teens, because I know not all do this but it's a cold day in hell when a bunch of teen girls don't come in wanting free makeovers or trying on testers without letting us sanitize it first.


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2007)

OOOOO I remembered another one lol. It's a cold day in hell when a customer doesn't come in saying "Can you do a natural look?!" and then proceeds to pick out Deep Truth, Passionate, and Beauty Mark!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_OOOOO I remembered another one lol. It's a cold day in hell when a customer doesn't come in saying "Can you do a natural look?!" and then proceeds to pick out Deep Truth, Passionate, and Beauty Mark!_

 
LMAO! WTH is that?!?! A "Natural" Ike Turner ass-whipping look? This thread is too funny.


----------



## astronaut (May 30, 2007)

Reading this thread made me interested in oh baby and oyster girl lol


----------



## lara (May 31, 2007)

- It's a cold day in hell when flocks of snobby little rich teenage girls _don't_ trash my store and then tell me that it's my job to collect up their empty cups that held $13 eco-friendly organic fruit juices from the wanky juice bar in the food court. There's the bin, here's my blank stare!
- It's a cold day in hell when customers _don't_ try to pry the eyeshadows out of the displays and drop them on the floor, then scurry away without saying anything in the hope that I won't notice.
- It's a cold day in hell when I end the day with all the testers that I started with (stealing dirty testers, wtf? Enjoy your raging case of the herp, sticky fingers).
- It's a cold day in hell when someone chooses to read the store directory right next to my bay instead of strolling right past it and asking me where hangbags/Royal Doulton/mens underpants are (mezzanine, level two, level one - reading the effing sign!).
- It's a cold day in hell when someone actually comprehends the 'make-up applications are X dollars in product' sign and _doesn't_ try to get an entire 45 minute mu app with the purchase of a single $20 lip gloss.
- It's a cold day in hell when no-one tries to haggle for discounts or barter for product. No, nein, nyet! Even if we did discount, you'd have to bring a _lot _more to the table than purchasing a single eyeshadow. Take me into the $500 club, _then _we'll talk.

And, seriously, it's a cold day in hell when I don't do at least five completely indentical black smokey eye/beige nude lip make-ups on five totally identical girls and sell the same items for each sale. WHY WILL THIS EMPTY TREND NOT DIE.


----------



## PeachyKeen (May 31, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when I don't hear "where is the restroom or "where is {insert random department here}??" while I'm on the phone with a customer or helping someone(or 20 people)..... do I look like a freakin information desk???


----------



## calbear (May 31, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when someone doesn't come in telling me that if they bring in one empty product they get a new one for free (their own special version of the back 2 mac program) and no matter what you say and how much explaining you do - they swear that they were told that they only needed one item.  AND all I want to do is ask did you hear about that program with the same ears that aren't hearing me now!!!???!!!

It's a cold day in hell when someone doesn't walk into my MAC store and ask do we carry (insert anything else BUT MAC right here...Lancome, wet and Wild, bare Essentials, ANYTHING)!


----------



## Katura (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Reading this thread made me interested in oh baby and oyster girl lol_

 
They are great colors, don't get me wrong, but seriously at my counter I want to scream 'COMEON PEOPLE! we have more than two lip glasses! Get some variety in your life!"


haha


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 2, 2007)

Cold day in hell when..

-When some idiot mother doesn't let their horrid spawn do something like squirt Aromatics lotion (such a STRONG smell) all over the counter or steal my brushes and put them in their mouths or smear lipsticks over their arms
-When some leathery looking woman doesn't walk up and say "I need new foundation now that I'm tanning every day!"
- That I don't sell powder in Stay Buff. Everyone is Stay Buff. Even when they're not.


----------



## june19th (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_It's a cold day in hell when not one client asks "Do you guys sell MAC here?"(I work at Sephora)
It's a cold day in hell when I don't have to do a Bare Escentuals match all day._

 
Haha! This made me giggle, because I was in Sephora today, and as an SA was asking if I needed anything, another customer came and interrupted her to ask, "You don't have MAC here, right?" and then said she needed some help with BE.


----------



## devin (Jun 3, 2007)

it's a cold day in hell when...

we are closing and everything is in it's place and we open the next day a few concealers, couple of foundations and eyeshadows are completely gone! 

i don't have a customer take two hours to choose one lipstick or ask "do you have a red, that's not really red, but has a little brown and looks natural, and will also go with anything."  Ma'am when you find that color please let me know!


----------



## amoona (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm on the train home from work and came up with some more ...

Its a cold day in hell when a customer doesn't come up to me and say "can you pick an eyeshadow for me?" leaving wanted to just bust out with some electric eel to scare them off.

Its a cold day in hell when every customer doesn't come in expecting a full makeover. Oh your "just looking" but you'd like a full face done while we're fulling booked on a Friday night?!

Its a cold day in hell when little girls stop coming in wanting us to "try some colos on my eyes" with no intention of picking anything up and then get mad when we literally only try the one color they picked out. "Well I want eyeliner, mascara, a smokey eye, foundation, blush, and my lips done too." 

Its a cold day in hell when a guy comes in with his gf/wife and doesn't ask me "now you sure this MAC stuff is good?" just so he can show off that he's buying quality. So I just look at him with my fake sile and say "Well MAC is the number one cosmetic company in the US and its certainly my favorite." Then he feels like he's some kind of big shot.


----------



## aziza (Jun 3, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when...

Someone doesn't walk up to the tester unit and without a second thought try on a germified lipstick without asking for it to be sanitized. Makes me gag everytime I see it.

A lady fails to cop an attitude when I tell her that she won't be getting a gift or sample with her purchase. Sometimes they won't even buy foundation until gift rolls around again....4 months later. Greedy heffas! EFF gift time!


----------



## aziza (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_it's a cold day in hell when...

we are closing and everything is in it's place and we open the next day a few concealers, couple of foundations and eyeshadows are completely gone! 
_

 

That is so shady! If you see the nightguard man rocking Cranberry the next day you better call him out!


----------



## nycDiva357 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol @ all of you. Its funny when I started reading this because I thought..I'm not a makeup artist so I wont be able to tell a story. but yesterday I was on line at mac, and dying to speak to the one Makeup artist at the counter but unfortunately there was one woman b4 me. Wow i lucked out...i thought...but I was so wrong. She started asking the MA for eye brow shaders...then she wanted to look through every damn eye shadow in the store, then she wanted a lip liner...then she wanted to try 21397423489 shades of lipstick which all had to sanitized.I saw her pocketing lip applicators (i mean really)..bla bla blah 20 minutes later..do u know that lady left the counter with one damn "oh baby"..which she then admitted is the only thing she ever buys from Mac. Oh and let me not forget..she pulled out a stuido fix nw45..all worn n gross n discolored looking and tried to do a fast switch for a nw43 while the MA wasn't looking...but she was caught. after she left me and the MA could only laugh.  I feel for you people.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Its a cold day in hell when little girls stop coming in wanting us to "try some colos on my eyes" with no intention of picking anything up and then get mad when we literally only try the one color they picked out. "Well I want eyeliner, mascara, a smokey eye, foundation, blush, and my lips done too." _

 
Yep. I'm so sick of 12 year olds walking up and saying "Can I get my makeup done for free? Right now? I want a fancy look". And of course aren't going to buy anything. I refuse to do it without giving them a half-hour (at least) lecture on skincare. Usually it drives them off- they don't care about the nastiness all over their unwashed faces that they constantly pick and don't wash, they just want to pile more stuff on. Ugh. I had two walk up and because it had been a little slower, we agreed to do it if they'd go through a skincare lesson. They agreed, but then kept saying "this is really boring, can you put my makeup on now?", and then a paying customer walked up and when we went to help her, the little girls got SO pissed off and got up and walked away. And they told us in the beginning they were absolutely not buying anything.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Yep. I'm so sick of 12 year olds walking up and saying "Can I get my makeup done for free? Right now? I want a fancy look". And of course aren't going to buy anything. I refuse to do it without giving them a half-hour (at least) lecture on skincare._

 
OMG... this happens every time I go to a Clinique counter, and I'm 17!!

Even if I say "I already use the three step system for skin type II." the MA will still insist on going through all the skincare steps again! At least I know why they do it, I mean other than just selling product. 

^.^ I started using Clinique when I was 12 (Superbalanced Make-Up in Breeze, Lucky Clover Blush, Like Mink e/s, and the skin type II skin care system). But I went with my mother to buy it... I sooo wouldn't beleive a 12 yr old could afford counter mu on her own.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_OMG... this happens every time I go to a Clinique counter, and I'm 17!!

Even if I say "I already use the three step system for skin type II." the MA will still insist on going through all the skincare steps again! At least I know why they do it, I mean other than just selling product. 

^.^ I started using Clinique when I was 12 (Superbalanced Make-Up in Breeze, Lucky Clover Blush, Like Mink e/s, and the skin type II skin care system). But I went with my mother to buy it... I sooo wouldn't beleive a 12 yr old could afford counter mu on her own._

 
Hehehe- If someone knows their skin type already and uses the three-step system, then I just ask her if she's satisfied with how it's working. I wouldn't make them go through it again. But the kids who just want to mess around with our testers (and occasionally we turn around and the lipstick tester we just used is GONE)- those kids are gonna get lectured. and yes, part of it is just to make sure they're serious about learning how to use skincare and makeup (if they've said they're not going to buy), and not just wasting our time. Some of our MAs think it's a waste anyway, but if they're learning how to put on makeup properly and take care of their face, and will go away knowing how NOT to look like a 12 year old Russian hooker with black up to their eyebrows, well, then I'm happy.


----------



## calbear (Jun 4, 2007)

my favorite is when I start to give a 'demo' and I do one side and make them do the other.  They really hate that.  You are going to hold this mirror and learn so you will stop coming in cause your bored and your mom dropped you off at the mall with nothing to do.  It's totallycool if you really wanna learn or you need some help but to tell me your just bored and want me to do your makeup is killing me.


----------



## lara (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_it's a cold day in hell when...

we are closing and everything is in it's place and we open the next day a few concealers, couple of foundations and eyeshadows are completely gone!_

 
God, you're telling me. I hate it when I close the bay down completely and leave it sparkling clean (I'm really anal about there being no rubbish left in the mini bins overnight, as well as everything being fully sanitised every night without fail, etc etc etc), then open the next morning and find the place looking like a bomb hit it with stuff everywhere, bins overflowing, and with all of our tissue boxes suddenly vanished (!). WTF. The night staff/super early starters in a department store can be such a pain in the ^@)[email protected]#$!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Yep. I'm so sick of 12 year olds walking up  ... and of course aren't going to buy anything. I refuse to do it without giving them a half-hour (at least) lecture on skincare. Usually it drives them off- they don't care about the nastiness all over their unwashed faces that they constantly pick and don't wash, they just want to pile more stuff on. Ugh._

 
I'm a big advocate of killing them with kindness. The more you do a Mike Brady at them ("hey gang! How about this super-cool make-up for happenin' hip teenagers! Isn't it just the super best?"), the quicker they freak out and hightail it out of there, and you certainly couldn't be accused of being rude to them.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_
I'm a big advocate of killing them with kindness. The more you do a Mike Brady at them ("hey gang! How about this super-cool make-up for happenin' hip teenagers! Isn't it just the super best?"), the quicker they freak out and hightail it out of there, and you certainly couldn't be accused of being rude to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL- I'll have to try that. Right now I'm trying to bore them so much they run away! I'm never rude to anyone, unless they're one of the people that comes up and demands a gift with purchase even if we're not in gift time, and then yells at us that we must give them a gift. And even then i'm not really rude, we just call the store manager and have them removed.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_God, you're telling me. I hate it when I close the bay down completely and leave it sparkling clean (I'm really anal about there being no rubbish left in the mini bins overnight, as well as everything being fully sanitised every night without fail, etc etc etc), then open the next morning and find the place looking like a bomb hit it with stuff everywhere, bins overflowing, and with all of our tissue boxes suddenly vanished (!). WTF. The night staff/super early starters in a department store can be such a pain in the ^@)[email protected]#$!


I'm a big advocate of killing them with kindness. The more you do a Mike Brady at them ("hey gang! How about this super-cool make-up for happenin' hip teenagers! Isn't it just the super best?"), the quicker they freak out and hightail it out of there, and you certainly couldn't be accused of being rude to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! I am so trying that! I might even break out the Cabbage Patch dance.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Yeah, but I'm in SoCal and the majority of the people that ask are too.


....and they're repeat offenders.  I get the same girl like all the time "When are you guys gonna start carrying MAC?"  I'm like "Never, it's a different parent company."  "You guys should buy some of it...." ummmmm lol doesn't really work that way.

Then there's the "Do you guys give free makeovers?"  No.  The answer's always no.  We'll give you a consultation and educate you, we will not waste time putting makeup on youo for free.  Sorry._

 
That is too funny!!
Hopefully they will not just buy merchandise for a free make over and just return it.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_That is too funny!!
Hopefully they will not just buy merchandise for a free make over and just return it._

 
Oh lord, they do it all the time. Brides are the worst. They come in for a consult before the big day, buy EVERYTHING, and bring it back after the honeymoon. Ugh.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 9, 2007)

Didn't mean to ruin the thread. Sorry guys!


----------



## lara (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Ok- i am so glad i have never done any of this. I don't ask for a product to be tested on me- ever. I go, I look, I pick out shades complimentary to each other, I purchase, and I leave. I tend to know what i want before i go anyway. I just read off my list from memory and the people fetch. The people at my store are SO rude and snobby. The worst MAs i have ever had. Terrible. There was only two in there the last time i went. The store was practically empty- and they were both very nice that time. But every other time i go in there- i can't stand them. Awful. So, i dress nice, i put a effort to do nice and professional makeup- that gets me a fake smile when i walk in instead of an evil glare. I just about want to smack them in their face. Especially the ones with the makeup lines. Grrr._

 
...there are a squillion threads on this board dedicated to whinging about MAs, so I'm not entirely sure why you felt the need to crash this particular party about jackassy customers.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when I don't see someone saying they're going to make a big purchase and should cut in front of people.
I hate those stupid "I'm going to make a big purchase, help ME first!!" whiney rants. I was here first, wait your freaking turn. Is it just me or does that happen every time you're in a store?

Some "classy" person thinks that because they're spending a whole 40 bucks that they get to go before everyone else. Uh huh, whatever. 
Wait your turn, you're pissing everyone off.


----------



## lara (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_Some "classy" person thinks that because they're spending a whole 40 bucks that they get to go before everyone else. Uh huh, whatever. 
Wait your turn, you're pissing everyone off._

 
And then they demand a discount because it's _such _a big purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those people just irritate everyone else around them, no matter what side of the counter you're standing on.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow.  I feel so bad now.  There was a MA at the counter I went to in Annapolis who I saw a lot.  She did my makeup a few times to try out different looks - full face - and sometimes would take it off and do it again if I didn't like it.  And there was one day when we went through about 100 lipsticks together...  She also stayed late once to do a makeover on me.

I always spent at least $400 and probably bought over $3000 from her so hopefully she made some decent money from me, but man, I didn't realize how annoying I was.

But I guess on the positive side, I was very specific about what kinds of colors I liked.  I went a couple times to get out of my comfort zone but she still knew I was military and couldn't be too off the wall - just not my standard coppery or pinky look.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindseySullivan* 

 
_I always spent at least $400 and probably bought over $3000 from her so hopefully she made some decent money from me, but man, I didn't realize how annoying she was.

But I guess on the positive side, I was very specific about what kinds of colors I liked.  I went a couple times to get out of my comfort zone but she still knew I was military and couldn't be too off the wall - just not my standard coppery or pinky look._

 
It's nice that you do that, but this thread is about cliched things that everyone hates happenning to them (i.e. cutting customers, returned merchandise, teenagers wanting "free" makeovers, people stealing testers, etc..). 

There's other threads out there for saying how much you like an MA.

P.S. Send an e-mail to MAC if you've had a good experience. They appreciate feedback and (once) sent me an Oyster Girl l/g after I sent them an e-mail saying how great an MA was. Pretty cool.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 12, 2007)

When an impatient woman screams at another sales associate to help her when she already has someone doing it. And on top of that, they're the only ones working and she's just screaming and there are a few other people who need help.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when a teenaged guy doesn't come in and ask to get a makeover, while his friends all snicker behind him. Yes, you are so funny! Nobody has ever said that before! 

How 'bout this: a customer is shopping with her hubby or BF, but the man won't cross the threshold and looks nervous...like the makeup will jump up and apply itself to his face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I applaud the man who comes in and patiently waits!


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 12, 2007)

its a cold day in hell if im not asked if we have GWP, then i say no and they proceed to ask if we give ANYTHING free! why would you want ANYTHING free? do you even know what anything could be?....lol!

if someone askes if we have a mac credit card.

if we do hair as well as makeup.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 13, 2007)

Since Clinique is known for GWP and sample packs *at certain times during the year*...every single day at least one customer will say "Oh, and give me whatever you have for free, too". Those are the customers to whom I will say "Sorry, I don't have anything". If a customer is POLITE to me and doesn't act like I am their personal slave, even if they don't buy something, I may give them a free mini foundation or lotion or something. I want to encourage those people to come back and see me, and to try out our products!

Also, I love customers who give me shit because we don't have something in stock. No, I cannot telepathically predict exactly when the truck will deliver it. I can take your name and number and call you, but I do not know the exact time and date that will occur.


----------



## Gblue (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Also, I love customers who give me shit because we don't have something in stock. No, I cannot telepathically predict exactly when the truck will deliver it. I can take your name and number and call you, but I do not know the exact time and date that will occur._

 
Oh I love those people! One woman demanded I go and get some stock from our warehouse for her, and got angry when I said I couldn't as we don't even have a warehouse!

It's a cold day in hell when... you advise a customer on skincare products that would be suited to how they've described their skin concerns but they go ahead and disregard your advice completely and buy something made for dry skin if they have ultra oily skin.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when...

...you don't get the very worse possible customer - Ms. "I want it to look like I'm not wearing make-up.  I want to look natural like [insert various Hollywood superstar]"

...it's an event day @ M A C, we're fully booked with various clients and  two or more friends or relatives get make-up done by different artists and this doesn't occur...

...and at least one of them (usually the one with the worse skin, brow stubble, un-exfoliated, chapped lips, one the phone during, snacking in-between, disruptive kid at her side that she seems oblivious to and was the most indecisive about the look) wonders why their make-up doesn't look like the friend or relative with perfect smooth skin.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_It's a cold day in hell when...

...and at least one of them (usually the one with the worse skin, brow stubble, un-exfoliated, chapped lips, one the phone during, snacking in-between, disruptive kid at her side that she seems oblivious to and was the most indecisive about the look) wonders why their make-up doesn't look like the friend or relative with perfect smooth skin._

 
I had this happen to me,..they were actually talking about me anyway,... I was at MAC in Nordies once just to get pampered a bit and booked an event makeover,.. the lady next to me was whining why she didnt look like me when she was done,.. it killed me not to yell at her that the poor MA's aren't plastic surgeons or dermatologists,...she had the chapped lips, post acne scarred skin, and was on the phone,.. (Thank God MAC can only do so much,... Didnt want her lookin like me anyhow,...)

When I went on for C-shock one of my Fav MA's stuck and application in my bag again,... subtle hint?? Not sure I have as much patience as some of those gals,.. LOL.


----------



## Shanneran (Jun 20, 2007)

1. getting yelled at for being o.o.s. of ANYTHING.. it doesnt matter whats out of stock it could be the most random thing and that ONE person who comes in looking for it... throws a fit.. and it is my fault... like i could go in the back and make some for her but i wont because im a jerk or something 

2. the same girls coming in for a makeover EVERY DAY!

3. people asking for free stuff.

4. people asking what makes our makeup SOO much better then everyone elses

5. people who arent actually interested in anything but work you like a dog for there own personal amusement

6. people who throw tissues, cotton swabs, or tester brushes all over the floor. or draw on displays with makeup.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm late to the party but...

It's a cold day in hell when we have plenty of Spice Lipliner in stock.


----------



## lara (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when one teenage girl doesn't turn to another teenage girl and announces "your make-up is so much wilder and crazy than hers [pointing at either myself or the subtle natrual look that I've just let bloom across a clients face], you should totally work as a make-up artist!".

Man, I _wish_. In the grand scheme of things it's much harder to work the most delicate natrual make-up on someone than it is to do a wild and crazy, brightly-coloured mask. I see that 'you should be an MA because your make-up is crazy!' sentiment expressed here on the boards all the time and it never ceases to bring the lulz. Do a flawless Cate-Blanchett-in-an-SKII-advertisment make-up and _then _we'll talk.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's a cold day in hell when one teenage girl doesn't turn to another teenage girl and announces "your make-up is so much wilder and crazy than hers [pointing at either myself or the subtle natrual look that I've just let bloom across a clients face], you should totally work as a make-up artist!".

Man, I wish. In the grand scheme of things it's much harder to work the most delicate natrual make-up on someone than it is to do a wild and crazy, brightly-coloured mask. I see that 'you should be an MA because your make-up is crazy!' sentiment expressed here on the boards all the time and it never ceases to bring the lulz. Do a flawless Cate-Blanchett-in-an-SKII-advertisment make-up and then we'll talk._

 
This is soooo true.  I really can't hand the recent slew of fake "MUAs"...they can't even be qualified as GWKs, they're just frikin girls with (slightly) larger makeup collections & they suddenly think that they are makeup artists cause they can do shitty obnoxious looks-on themselves.


----------



## Katura (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a freezing cold icey hial storm in hell when I don't get asked about gifts/GWP.

Ohmygod...the whole Gift thing has been running rampant the past two weeks...

"Don't I get a gift with ma purchase?!"
"No, ma'am, I'm sorry, MAC doesnt really do Gifts with purchases, we do have th eBack2 Mac Pro.."
"Girl, I don't care about no program. I want a gift. That's horrible I spend all this money and dont get no gift. I get a gift at Clinique"
"I'm sorry ma'am, but like I was saying if you turn in 6 empty containers for recycling you can get a free lipstick at our counter or any other MAC counter."
"*sigh* Well, okay,*rolls eyes*"
"Have a great day!" *insert as much of a smile as I can muster.

I swear I've had this EXACT same conversation quite a few times...


----------



## TheManda (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm new here...but I'm surprised this one didn't show up.

It's a  cold day in hell when a women claims to have "sensitive" skin yet can't say how her skin reacts to product, or what ingredients cause problem...

Really?! You have sensitive skin? Gee...I can rub glass all over my face and have nothing happen...you must be really fancy since you're beautiful skin is so delicate. 

OR 
Someone wants to spend 2 day looking for a “coral” lipstick…turns out they want pink

Two words…
Sample Trolls


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2007)

Sample trolls!  I love it.  It seems that some people don't care even if a sample is 10 shades too dark for them as long as it was free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a cold day in hell when we have containers displaying full sized lipstick, lip glosses, etc for purchase that people think are for free.  People just reach inside and stick them in their purse.  Sometimes I have to chase people down and tell them that is not FREE!!  Good Gosh people!


----------



## redambition (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheManda* 

 
_I'm new here...but I'm surprised this one didn't show up.

It's a  cold day in hell when a women claims to have "sensitive" skin yet can't say how her skin reacts to product, or what ingredients cause problem...

Really?! You have sensitive skin? Gee...I can rub glass all over my face and have nothing happen...you must be really fancy since you're beautiful skin is so delicate. [/font]_

 
just in defence of those with that kind of skin (ie me...) i am still unable to tell exactly what will cause it to go mad.

i can be fine with something for months, then all of a sudden it starts causing red painful lumps and red patches on my face. if i leave it aside for a while then try again sometimes it's ok again, sometimes it's not. my current night cream will cause burning pain on my skin about once a fortnight but is fine all the rest of the time... and i have no idea why.

my skin can't decide what works for it, so in the meantime i just have to be careful and avoid anything that i think might cause it drama (unless i can get a sample first).

 i can totally understand the frustration i must cause to an SA though. it must be tough to have to deal with that every day


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 2, 2007)

It's a cold day in hell when...

...I don't have a customer who huffs and puffs about being on a tight schedule while I'm ringing up her purchase - after she just spent 40 minutes painstakingly rejecting each nude lipstick I show her, as requested, and then picking a pink color.

...I don't have someone come into my counter at Nordies and ask me where Anne Taylor is in the mall. Shit...I don't know because I work in here all day, but that huge map in the courtyard (you know: the one you just walked past?) may know.

...I do not help someone pick out colors for a half of an hour just to be told "thanks! I'm glad you helped me, because I'm going over to the MAC store to buy these tomorrow and they aren't as helpful as you guys are."

...I don't have to field a smartass comment about the MAC displayers being "crazy".

...an MA at my counter doesn't have a customer ask for a "bright" look who then freaks out at the lightly applied Jest and Naked Lunch eyes and yell "no! that's too bright! can we take it off!? I'll just get Shroom again."

...I do not hear "that's not how the girl at my old MAC used to do it," as if I just tried to con her. (Meanwhile I'm thinking: God, I hope no MAC artist taught you _that_ crappy look you came in with. If so, shame on that artist!)

...I am not asked in a desperate voice how to keep foundation/eye makeup looking fresh all day and, after I explain about primers and then demo for them,  hear "I'm not really interested in buying that stuff. It sounds like a waste of money."

...I do not spend 5 minutes showing someone all of our bronze shadows like they asked, when I finally find out that in that person's language "bronze" means "gold".

... I do not hear "GOD! NEVER MIND! I'll just go to Target!" after answering someone's question: "I want some really good brushes. How much is this one?"

*HOWEVER... *It's also a cold day in hell when..
...I don't hear "Thank you!" and "Oh my! I have never looked so pretty!" or "I wish you could come do my makeup every morning!" or "I wish I had met you years ago" or "Now _that's _what I'm talkin' about!". I have many many more wonderful clients than weird/nasty/insane customers.


----------



## TheManda (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_just in defence of those with that kind of skin (ie me...) i am still unable to tell exactly what will cause it to go mad.

i can be fine with something for months, then all of a sudden it starts causing red painful lumps and red patches on my face. if i leave it aside for a while then try again sometimes it's ok again, sometimes it's not. my current night cream will cause burning pain on my skin about once a fortnight but is fine all the rest of the time... and i have no idea why.

my skin can't decide what works for it, so in the meantime i just have to be careful and avoid anything that i think might cause it drama (unless i can get a sample first).

i can totally understand the frustration i must cause to an SA though. it must be tough to have to deal with that every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When people do have an actually skin problem that's understandable and there's stuff that we can use (I work at Estee Lauder) for that. There are for some reason though people who think it makes them look fancy to say that they have sensative skin. They use that point as a way to show off or to act like they're too good for our product. If someone does really have highly sensative skin they can always say how it's reacts. So many of these people are just sample trolls wanting to be able to take home $115 moisturizer to "try".


----------



## 5_mac_love (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_It's a cold day in hell when a teenaged guy doesn't come in and ask to get a makeover, while his friends all snicker behind him. Yes, you are so funny! Nobody has ever said that before! 

How 'bout this: a customer is shopping with her hubby or BF, but the man won't cross the threshold and looks nervous...like the makeup will jump up and apply itself to his face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I applaud the man who comes in and patiently waits!_

 

lol, hope i dont get in trouble for my input here since im not a mua but i had to say my husband is guilty of this! lol!! now proceed all you wonderful mua!!! this thread is awesome!!!


----------



## Katura (Jul 17, 2007)

I swear I could add to this list after every week of working at MAC...hahaha

It's a cold day in hell when...

Someone comes in looking for 'a very nude nude lipstick' and after showing them everything under the sun...they walk out with 'o' or fresh moroccan. NUDE?! WHA?!

People come in allllll about taking home all of the Barbie collection...even if it came out months ago and we've already sent every piece of it back.

That's all for today!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sample trolls! I love it. It seems that some people don't care even if a sample is 10 shades too dark for them as long as it was free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a cold day in hell when we have containers displaying full sized lipstick, lip glosses, etc for purchase that people think are for free. People just reach inside and stick them in their purse. Sometimes I have to chase people down and tell them that is not FREE!! Good Gosh people!_

 

*YOU ARE KIDDING ME!!!!! People have *really* done that?????  Wow.  There are even more stupid people in this world than I knew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## noteventherain (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sample trolls!  I love it.  It seems that some people don't care even if a sample is 10 shades too dark for them as long as it was free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh I totally agree!  I don't work in makeup, but I am in retail, and we have several customers that come in DAILY and browse the store somehow mentally recording the pricetags in their head.  They can get 100 items, collect them in a huge cart and when absolutely ANYTHING, ANYTHING rings up different than what the tag says (It can be 1 cent more, I promise you I've had that happen at least 4 times in the last 6 months, where it was 1 CENT more), and they want it ALL free.  EVERYTHING.   get a life, people!


I could go on with a thousand "cold day in hell" things, but I'll politely step out of the thread because it doesn't exactly have to do with makeup, just retail!  argggh I am such a friendly, polite person, but I swear some people are just absolutely impossible to please and view you as an easy target to vent their frustration and anger.


----------

